# Which is the best Email Client under GNU/Linux?



## tuxfan (Aug 18, 2004)

I am on the verge of making a big leap towards regular use of GNU/Linux. For that to happen, I need to settle down on a good email client. I require some opinions from expereinced users.

Under Windows, I have been using Outlook Express 6. I have *many email accounts spreaded across multiple identities*. If possible, I would like to continue enjoying this facility. Please keep this in mind when expressing your opinion. Please help me decide which is the best email client under this great OS. Not only cast your vote, but also give reasons. Thanks.


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 19, 2004)

From experience, i'd suggest to go in for the Mozilla Bundle package... which includes browser and mail client.... You'll be able to add all your Outlook accounts except for hotmail accounts... 

KMail is not good because it does not group various pop3 mail accounts and dumps all mail collected from various pop3 servers into a single inbox... whereas mozilla/thunderbird categorize it ....

I've heard that KMail has a feature wherein you can * Bounce back  * a mail... this comes in handy if you've been added to a spam list... by a bounced mail, the spammer might remove you from his list....


----------



## prathapml (Aug 19, 2004)

I've been using K-mail on linux since the time it came in....
Not had any complaints against it. YMMV


----------



## khandu (Aug 19, 2004)

thunderbird for me..


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 19, 2004)

So far whatever opinions I have had, thunderbird has been the winner. But I would like to even have a look at kmail.

Thank you everyone for your opinion. I will wait for some more.


----------



## devianthulk (Aug 19, 2004)

Mozilla Thunderbird is da best!!
Mozilla Mail is also pretty decent.


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Aug 20, 2004)

mozz TB,

I use TB on windows too so i feel comfortable with it on linux as well.


----------



## firewall (Aug 20, 2004)

using Mozilla mail since begining , 

btw Ximian Evolution is also not bad...


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 20, 2004)

I am somewhat more comfortable in Evolution. But the popular opinion so far has been tilted towards Thunderbird in almost all the forums I posted this question.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 25, 2004)

I have started with Evolution. More comfortable. It is more Outlook/OE like and therefore easier to use. Old habits die hard


----------



## rajeshjsl (Aug 25, 2004)

kmail


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey did you forget pine (the mother of all mail clients)


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 26, 2004)

pine!? I don't even know about it!!  Please enlighten me.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Aug 26, 2004)

Pine is the default email client used by the linux world. In our college (IISc) it is the most widly used software. details can be seen on
*www.freeos.com/articles/3840/
regards pradeep


----------



## firewall (Aug 26, 2004)

yes.. i can remember,  i have used pine in our college, sitting over a teminal using telnet....

those days are koolest......

thanks @ pradeep_chauhan for bringing my sweet memories...


----------



## cnukutti (Aug 28, 2004)

Ximian is a Outlook clone. But I like Thunderbird. Easy, and fast with Bayesian spam filters


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 29, 2004)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Pine is the default email client used by the linux world. In our college (IISc) it is the most widly used software.


Oh yes... though PINE is coolest but since its not a free software, it was not installed at my server. I have to use *  mutt *....


----------



## pankyprk (Aug 30, 2004)

TB, i'm using it on windows, dont know abt Linux Much, but it has a spam filter, and it really works. !!

graphical theme is also nice, 

THUNDERBIRD !!!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey I think pine is a free software.Pine was developed by Computing & Communications at the University of Washington. Though originally designed for inexperienced email users, Pine has evolved to support many advanced features, and an ever-growing number of configuration and personal-preference options.  check out the link and the legal page
*www.washington.edu/pine/


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 31, 2004)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Hey I think pine is a free software.



* No... PINE is not Free Software...* you can download PINE for free of cost be you cannot redistribute its modified sources... In that sense it is * Non - Free Software *

Check out its licence terms and conditions...
*www.washington.edu/pine/faq/legal.html

this is what its says...


> ..................Anyone can also create and distribute patch files to implement bug fixes or minor enhancements without asking permission. However, redistribution of a modified version of Pine requires explicit permission from the University of Washington................


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Aug 31, 2004)

come on I mean it is free to use ( after all I dont think an average user deals with modifing an application and redistributing it)


----------

